# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulohet Biblioteka e Aleksandrise

## Darius

*Zbulohet Biblioteka e Aleksandrise*


Arkeologet kane gjetur ate qe ata besojne eshte vendndodhja e Bibliotekes se Aleksandrise, shpesh e pershkruar si auditori i pare ne bote i te mesuarit. 
Nje ekip arkeologesh polake e egjyptiane kane germuar pjese te rrajonit Bruchion te qytetit mesdhetar dhe zbuluan dicka qe duket si salla leksioni apo auditore. 

Dy mije vjet ma pare, biblioteka ruante vepra nga mendimtaret me te medhenj si dhe shkrimtare te shquar te botes antike. Vepra te Platonit dhe Sokratit me pas do shkaterroheshin ne nej zjarr te madh.

Universiteti me i Vjeter


Duke shpallur zbulimin ne nje konference te mbajtur ne Universitetin e Kalifornise, Zahi Hawass, presidenti i Keshillit Suprem te Antikiteteve Egjyptiane tha se ishin zbuluar 13 salla lekturash te cilat mund te mbanin nje total prej 5000 studentesh....


Me poshte eshte i gjithe lajmi ne origjinal






> Archaeologists have found what they believe to be the site of the Library of Alexandria, often described as the world's first major seat of learning.
> 
> A Polish-Egyptian team has excavated parts of the Bruchion region of the Mediterranean city and discovered what look like lecture halls or auditoria.
> 
> Two thousand years ago, the library housed works by the greatest thinkers and writers of the ancient world.
> 
> Works by Plato and Socrates and many others were later destroyed in a fire.
> 
> Oldest University
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3707641.stm


ja dhe nje pershkrim artistik i Bibliotekes se Aleksandrise

----------


## BARAT

Levozhga u gjet, mungon zogu tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Maars

Do ishte nje mrekulli ne vetvete sikur te gjendej edhe nje pupel e vetme e zogut, se per zogun komplet s'ka shume shance

----------


## Darius

Ne kete faqe ketu poshte keni nje material te zgjeruar arkeologjik prej 5 faqesh mbi Aleksandrine, krijimin e saj nga Leka i Madh dhe gjetjet e mundeshme arkeologjike. Ishte shume interesant si material dhe per ata qe dine anglisht eshte me te vertete dicka qe ja vlen. http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scienc...tml?c=y&page=1

Eshte shkruar nga Smithsonian Institute te cilin spara e kam per zemer per shume arsye qe i kam parashtruar ketu ne kete nenforum por sidoqofte ka informacion te bollshem. 

Po ashtu dhe ketu me poshte ka nje informacion interesant per biblioteken dhe materialet qe ajo mund te kete patur: *The Ancient Library*

----------


## Baptist

Lajmi thote se jane gjetur salla te ligjeratave dhe te leximit nga fondi i biblotekes se Aleksandrise e jo bibloteka vet.

Bibloteka dhe gjithe fondi i papiruseve e pergameneve qe mbanin gjithe diturite boterore te asaj kohe, eshte plackitur dhe ne fund eshte kallur nga gjenerali i madh i ushtrise se muhamedit me emrin Omar menjehere pas pushtimit te qyetit ndekrombtar te Lekes. 

Kjo u be me urdher nga kisha ortodokse greke e periudhes se levizjes komplotiste ikonoklaste greke me qellim te zhdukjes se historise shqiptare nga faqja e dheut.
...gje qe u realizua me sukses.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Mos behet fjale per  biblioteken me te madhe ne bote , qe dogjen te civilizuarit romake ?



Kur Perandori i pare kinez, forcoi pushtetin urdheroi djegjen e te gjithe librave te vjeter pervec nje kopjeje qe do mbahej ne biblioteken perandorake.

Djegia e librave eshte menyra per te shkaterruar krejt te shkuaren, jo vetem ate shqiptare, me qellim ngritjen ne kateder te historise se pushtuesit/sunduesit.
Te njejten gje romaket e bene me biblioteken e Kartagjenes, me e madhja ne mesdheun perendimor.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Darius sa shanse ka te gjenden libra ne tunelet e mundshme nentokesore qe mund te kete pasur biblioteka ?

----------


## land

Shkaterimin komplet te bibliotekes e kreu Amr Ibnel-as me urdher te kalifit Omar I-----e filluan romaket e Giulio Cesare ne vitin 47 para krishtit....keta dogjen nje pjese te bibliotekes,rreth 40000 papiruse.



dhe fjalet e ketij gjeneralit islamik  Amr Ibnel-as ishin keto.



"Nese librat nuk tregojne ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran ateher do te shkaterrohen,sepse nuk thone te verteten,nese librat thone ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran do te shkaterrohen njelloj sepse jane te pavlere,vetem kurani ka vler"

----------


## Darius

> Darius sa shanse ka te gjenden libra ne tunelet e mundshme nentokesore qe mund te kete pasur biblioteka ?


Nuk e di Hyj. Deri tani ata kane gjetur vetem pjese te godines. Spara i besoj shume Hawass sepse e ka treguar veten ne te kaluaren qe eshte palaco por edhe sikur te gjehet ndonje gje nuk mendoj se ato do behen publike. Plus qe personalisht kam mendimin qe biblioteka nuk eshte zhdukur e gjitha por kane mbetur shume pjese te shperndara andej ketej. Ne mos teresia e saj, materiale shume te vyera jam i sigurt qe vazhdojne te ekzistojne sot e kesaj dite. Diku ne nje nga temat e ketij nenforumi kam shkruar dicka relativisht te gjate mbi masakren e bere ndaj teksteve te lashta por spo e gjej dot. Aty shpjegon mire fare shkaterrimin e kesaj biblioteke si dhe te shume dokumentave te tjera te lashta ne te gjithe boten. E perseri qe kam besimin tim personal se arkiva te kesaj biblioteke vazhdojne te ekzistojne dhe sot e kesaj dite. Ka qene ne natyren e te lashteve qe te mbanin me shume se nje kopje nga ato qe shkruanin. Rasti i Kumranit me te ashtuquajturat Dead Sea Scrolls e verteton me se miri kete fakt.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Dakort jam qe biblioteka s'eshte zhdukur e gjitha se shume libra te vyer i kane marre vete romaket, por nje vend ku mund te gjenden me vjen vetiu neper mend, ashtu si besoj edhe ty; arkivat e Vatikanit, ku mbahet peng edhe illyricum sacrum-i yne. Po ata skane per ta privuar kurre veten nga ky burim fuqie se eshte burimi i fundit i fuqise qe u ka ngelur e qe i mban gjalle.

Kur ta bera pyetjen e kisha mendjen me shume tek arkivat sekrete qe duhet te kete pasur edhe ajo biblioteke, mbase si kane gjetur dot te gjitha ne rremujen e flakevenies.
Pikepyetjet me te medha njeriu historikisht i ka mbi origjinen e kesaj apo asaj gjeje, prandaj keto arkiva sekrete besoj perbehen pikerisht me origjinat.
Rasti i Kumranit qe permende verteton edhe rendesine e arkivave sekrete. Nga ato dokumente kristianizmi mori goditjen me te rende qe mund te merrte, me e rende edhe se vete sekolarizimi. Vecse sic e di edhe ti shume mire, aleanca hebraiko-vatikane funksionon shkelqyeshem dhe ato dokumente po kalojne ngadale ne harrese neper kasafortat e shtetit izraelit.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Shkaterimin komplet te bibliotekes e kreu Amr Ibnel-as me urdher te kalifit Omar I-----e filluan romaket e Giulio Cesare ne vitin 47 para krishtit....keta dogjen nje pjese te bibliotekes,rreth 40000 papiruse.
> 
> 
> 
> dhe fjalet e ketij gjeneralit islamik  Amr Ibnel-as ishin keto.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nese librat nuk tregojne ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran ateher do te shkaterrohen,sepse nuk thone te verteten,nese librat thone ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran do te shkaterrohen njelloj sepse jane te pavlere,vetem kurani ka vler"


King snake, cfare ngeli pas djegjes nga romaket na ka ardhur deri ne njefare mase se cnjohim sot eshte ajo cfare ngeli. Ceshtja eshte tek cfare dogjen e grabiten romaket, dhe cfare modifikuan, ate nuk e dime e ajo eshte pjesa interesante.

----------


## land

> King snake, cfare ngeli pas djegjes nga romaket na ka ardhur deri ne njefare mase se cnjohim sot eshte ajo cfare ngeli. Ceshtja eshte tek cfare dogjen e grabiten romaket, dhe cfare modifikuan, ate nuk e dime e ajo eshte pjesa interesante.


nga librat me me vlere qe u zhduken eshte libri i sacerdotit babilonas Beroso "Historia e botes" ku flitej per piktakimin e civilizimeve mesopotamike dhe apkalus,gjysem perendite amfibe te zbritur nga yjet,si dhe tregonte ngjarjet egzakte qe kishin ndodhur perpara permbytjes se madhe.....keto ngjarje humben njehere e pergjithmone,do jete gjithmone nje mister per njerezimin.

ishte e konservuar dhe vepra e sacerdotit egjiptian manetone qe kish jetuar ne kohen e Ptolemeut ,dhe sipas tradites,zoteronte librin e mrekullueshem te Thot.

ishin dhe tekstet e fenikasit Moco,ku flitej per teorine atomike,libra mjaft te ralle nga india si dhe papiruse te panumerta alkimike.


me djegjen qe i beri bibliotekes myslymoni Omar I i beri njerezimit nje dem te pallogaritshem.


ps.mendoj njelloj si ty dhe darius,mjaft tekste kane mbijetuar....dhe besoj, shume tekste gjenden ne arkivat sekrete te vatikanit.

----------


## Darius

Nuk besoj se shkrimet e Berosuss kane patur ndonje vlere te madhe. Ndonese kam qene deri diku i apasionuar mbas tij si dhe Manethos, materialet e fundit qe kam hasur me kane krijuar nje lloj bindje qe Berosuss dhe Manetho e plus ndonje tjeter kane patur gisht ne nje lloj masakrimi te historise. Ne kete pike mendoj se shkrime te tij skane ndonje vlere te madhe ne krahasim me ato qe ka patur vete biblioteka. Mjafton te kujtohen informacionet e perdorura nga Piri Reis, Finaeus, Mercator apo Buache ne ndertimin e hartave te tyre ku padiskutim duket qarte qe kane perdorur burime jashtezakonisht shume te vjetra dhe qe deshmojne per gjurme te nje njohurie ta pazakonte, madje te pamendueshme edhe per njerezimin e shekullit te 16-te, qe te kuptohet se ato mund te vinin vetem nga arkiva te tipit te Aleksandrise apo vende te tjera. Berosuss eshte shume i vonet per ti atribuar ndonje vlere specifike ne dokumentimin e nje historie te lashte. Per me teper lexo temen mbi Shtrembrimin e Historise.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

bibloteka e aleksandris ruan thesarin e qytetrimit paragreko-latin--ndaj me te drejt barat flete per pupulat pasi te sotequajturit qytetrim sjelles nuk jane gje tjeter vetem se qytetrim shkaterrues --edhe ata e varrosen kryeqendren e dijes

darius 

nuk jame i sigurt ne se themeloj Leka i madhe ---pak kohe me vone me duket se eshte themeluar

vete Hesychi i qindra fjaleve shqipe (shek 5 eres sone)ne greqishten e lashte eshte nje pupul aleksandrike--quhet ndryshe edhe hESYCHI ALEKSANDRINOS

----------


## Kanina

besoj se shume prej atyre dijeve te lashta do te jene te gjalla ende sote. shkaterrime kane bere te mundur humbjen e shume informacioneve por mendoj se dikush perseri do te kete ruajtur dicka apo edhe shume prej atyre gjerave te humbura. thjesht pritet momenti i duhur per tju bere botes te njohura perseri. 
sado te jene djegur papiruset ka pasur njerez te cilat ato papiruse i kane studjuar ne ato kohe dhe nuk e perjashtojme mundesin ti kene rishkruar perseri dhe ti kene mbajtur te fshehta. kalimi i tyre brez pas brezi me fanatizem te madh dhe ne menyre sekrete nuk mund te perjashtohet.

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Darius sa shanse ka te gjenden libra ne tunelet e mundshme nentokesore qe mund te kete pasur biblioteka ?


Nje pjese thuhet qe jane ne Bodrumet e Vatikanit.
Personalisht nuk besoj se jane zhdukur,"mund" nje pjese e vogel,por qe te jene zhdukur JO.
Sado prehistorike mund te kene qene njerezit,ishin po ata qe i shkruan e i mbrojten,dhe FAP ne nje moment u zhduken.......Perralla,per mua eksiztojne.

----------


## the admiral

si ka mundesi qe historianet nuk arrijne qe gjejne nje pikpamje te perbashket mbi arsyen e shkaterrimit te bibiotekes???

si u shkaterrua biblioteka e aleksandrise?

----------


## fegi

Biblioteka e Aleksandrise asht djege shume here. Asht e ditun djegja e bibliotekes nga ana e Julia Cezarit gjate ikjes,bile mendohet ate e ka djegur masa e popullit, e cila ka detyruar per te ikur.

----------


## the admiral

> Asht e ditun djegja e bibliotekes nga ana e Julia Cezarit gjate ikjes,bile mendohet ate e ka djegur masa e popullit, e cila ka detyruar per te ikur.


kjo nuk eshte e vertete.
shumica derrmuese e historianeve e kane hedhur poshte kete version me kohe.
dihet qe biblioteka eshte djegur ne kohe te cezarit, por kjo nuk e ka shkaterruar perfundimisht.
KA PROVA QE BIBLIOTEKA KA VAZHDUAR TE EKZISTOJE EDHE PAS CEZARIT

une kam lexuar mjaft dhe shumica e studiuesve mendojne se biblioteka eshte shkaterruar ne shekullin IV p.K.
kjo sepse ne shekullin e katert u shkaterruan tempujt pagane te aleksandrise dhe mendohet qe sebashku me to u shkaterrua perfundimisht edhe biblioteka famelarte.

----------


## Albo

> Biblioteka e Aleksandrise asht djege shume here. Asht e ditun djegja e bibliotekes nga ana e Julia Cezarit gjate ikjes,bile mendohet ate e ka djegur masa e popullit, e cila ka detyruar per te ikur.


Legjenda ne lidhje me djegien e Bibliotekes se Aleksandrise, qe kish te regjistruar gjithe historine e botes se lashte, eshte si me poshte:

- Kur Cezari arriti te pushtoje Aleksandrine, qytetin e Aleksandrit, shkoi dhe u ul para para bustit te Aleksandrit. Para bustit te Aleksandrit, ai derdhi disa lote dhe u ndie keq. Aleksandri kish arritur te pushtonte gjithe boten e kohes se tij brenda 10 vjetesh, dhe ishte vetem 30 vjec. Jul Cezari ishte 45 vjec ne kohen qe pushtoi Aleksandrine. Fale kesaj qejfmbetje te Cezarit, ai dha urdher qe te digjej Biblioteka qe ishte pasuria me e madhe e qytetit dhe ruante per kujtesen e njerezimit gjithe bemat e Aleksandrit.

Albo

----------

